# Info on this Strain?



## ColBlake (Sep 19, 2008)

I picked up a strain labeled "Gak" at the dispensary today, here in Southern California.

Google provided me with some weird, obviously inaccurate info: "Gak" is classified as an inferior cannabis strain laced with meth or some other sort of chemically-derived drug that could be potentially lethal.

What I got is BUD, 100%, and it's good.

Anyone have any info on this Gak strain?
A search here resulted in nothing.

Any info would be appreciated...Just curious.
Thanks!


----------



## massproducer (Sep 19, 2008)

never heard of Gak, I would say that the club made up the name


----------



## zipflip (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah the name doesnt sound as appealing as other names.  sounds like somethin someone pulled out their butt while pullin a mj plant they found growin in a ditch somewhere and called it Gak.  lol  sorry, i'm not makin fun of u just the name is all.  but who knows now a days tho lol


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 19, 2008)

GAK!! GAK!!.......gakgakgakgak.

i made sounds like that the last time i smoked some bunk.
does it make ya cough?


----------



## zipflip (Sep 19, 2008)

i would go gak in that dudes face for  tryin to hussle me.   gak...
  who knows though reall;y


----------



## Dankerz (Sep 20, 2008)

we been using this term GAK for years..its what we call mexidirt brick weed...its eather GAK or its Kind!


----------



## tjackterps (Mar 7, 2020)

This strain is actually ak-47 x G-13. That's where G AK comes from


----------

